
Netflix: You can share your password, as long as you don't sell it - doener
http://www.businessinsider.de/netflix-says-its-ok-to-share-passwords-2016-7?r=US&IR=T
======
a3n
A crime is a crime, whether the "victim" says or not. If an ambitious
prosecutor found evidence of password sharing, and it was actually a crime,
it's at their discretion whether to prosecute. This could easily be the
gateway crime to a larger prosecution.

------
HappyFunGuy
I get all my legal advice from "Nathan McAlone" on "Business Insider
Deutschland." Seems legit.

